# Finally, after 2 weeks of seasoning ...



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

my humi is seasoned !!!!! I'm hanging to get my sticks into it however I'm still waiting on my beads to arrive, so I figure it won't hurt to seasoning for a couple more days 

So, a little advice if possible please, what I intend to do is wait till my beads arrive, then take out the bovida pack and put the beads in dry. I figure they will absorb whatever they need to, do get me to 65%. Is this the right way to do it or should I wet half of them with DW (the heartfelt site suggest not wetting more than 70% of the beads). 

Secondly, I intend to leave my sticks out for about a week after the beads go in, just to make sure it holds 65% steady ... is this long enough??

Thanking you all kindly in advance for the info :vs_cool:


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

No ... do not put the beads in dry ... put them in 70% wetted with DW. If you put them in dry the beads will begin to absorb the humidity you just put into Spanish cedar, which, is not what you want to happen.

Here is how i do it:

1) Humidify with 84%Rh Boveda packets, after two weeks seasoning is completed ...
2) Put the primary humidifying device in the humidor and wait for the humidity to fall to the expected level (70% Rh with a 72% Rh packet for my humidors)
3) Then put the sticks in ... you can put them in earlier with no problems I'm sure, it is just not how I do it.

During step 2 I keep the sticks in Tupperware until the humidor decreases to desired humidity. If the humidity falls significantly below expected humidity level you may/probably have a junk humidor.

CT


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

WinsorHumidors said:


> No ... do not put the beads in dry ... put them in 70% wetted with DW. If you put them in dry the beads will begin to absorb the humidity you just put into Spanish cedar, which, is not what you want to happen.
> 
> Here is how i do it:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I'm just wondering, I bought the 65% heartfelt beads ... if I put them in dry, wouldn't they only absorb enough to get down to 65% ??

I'm still waiting on them to arrive ...so the humidor is in "extended" seasoning now lol (hopefully they'll be here this week).


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

There is just no reason to put them in dry ... or at least I cannot think of one.

CT


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Like @Winsorhimdors said they try to get to 65 by absorbing any moisture. IE the SC you just spent 2+ weeks seasoning.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Agreed with whats been said, you want to "charge" your beads meaning get a new clean squirt bottle, fill it with DW, and I spray apx 1/3 of the beads and leave 2/3 dry, set them aside and let them drain and absorb the water, then place them in your humidor and let them do what they do.

The amount of charging, ie; 1/3, or 2/3 wet to dry will ultimately be determined by where you live, the ambient temp and RH, how often you open it, etc, so a 1/3 wet in my area seems to work best, and I only charge them gee, every couple months I suppose, but just keep an eye on that Hygrometer and when its time to recharge, you'll know.

Congrats, and good luck with that new humidor!

(Good job taking your time too BTW. ;-)


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. I'll make sure to wet them with DW via the provided syringe and see how we go. How long after the beads are in should I wait before I put cigars in the humi ... I assume about a week from when it hits 65ish% (to make sure its stable).



Grey Goose said:


> Congrats, and good luck with that new humidor!
> 
> (Good job taking your time too BTW. ;-)


Thanks and I must admit I was tempted a few times to rush the process but I figured I'd get my rear kicked on this forum so I stuck with the original plan :wink2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It should only take a few days for the beads to regulate your humi. ..

Expect fluctuations when you introduce your cigars into the box. They'll probably have a higher rh than the box. Might cause it to rise or fall if they're lower. Give it a couple days to regulate before you panic. Remember beads aren't magic and don't work instantaneously. Like I said it could take a couple days to regulate after you fill it. Great job on showing restraint

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks UBC03


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

The cigar hobby is, or should be that is, a long term proposition.

A little time spent dialing things in is only the very beginning of what will ultimately give you many opportunities to practice the art of patience. ;-)

...enjoy.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

Removed for content


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

@smokeem

Many years ago, when I first started smoking cigars, I tried the wipe down method on a humidor....It didn't turn out to good for me so I wasn't going to try again. I went with the slow approach and it worked out just fine ... in fact if I ever buy another humidor, I'd repeat the slow process again.....Each to their own.


----------



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

Vallac said:


> @smokeem
> 
> Many years ago, when I first started smoking cigars, I tried the wipe down method on a humidor....It didn't turn out to good for me so I wasn't going to try again. I went with the slow approach and it worked out just fine ... in fact if I ever buy another humidor, I'd repeat the slow process again.....Each to their own.


Curious, did you wipe with 50/50 or just DW or both?


----------



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> Agreed with whats been said, you want to "charge" your beads meaning get a new clean squirt bottle, fill it with DW, and I spray apx 1/3 of the beads and leave 2/3 dry, set them aside and let them drain and absorb the water, then place them in your humidor and let them do what they do.
> 
> The amount of charging, ie; 1/3, or 2/3 wet to dry will ultimately be determined by where you live, the ambient temp and RH, how often you open it, etc, so a 1/3 wet in my area seems to work best, and I only charge them gee, every couple months I suppose, but just keep an eye on that Hygrometer and when its time to recharge, you'll know.
> 
> ...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I disagree with Bryan of CO. Tap water is asking for problems. Off the top of my head; mold, and ,depending on your local water, the chlorine chemical smell that would affect your cigars. Also from EXPERIENCE dunking the beads will cause them to pop, turning a percentage into dust when they dry. 

Good work. .doing it the correct way. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

Really smokeem??? You found a video of some random doing something stupid and you think that proves anything?? Read this, its from the Heartfelt website:

"*DO NOT* immerse you beads in distilled water or dip the beads in distilled water. Trying to add distilled water this way will ultimately rinse out the salts that the beads are impregnated with. This rinsing off of the salts will ultimately make the beads not be able to hold the given rh level that they are set for."

Furthermore,

"*"If my beads are going white, should I add distilled water until they are all clear?"
*
The optimal is to have about 80% to 90% of the beads clear. Don't try to get them all clear because if you do they cannot absorb any sudden rise in humidity in your humi."

I'm no expert, that's why I read and follow what the MANUFACTURER of the products says...oh wait, some guy on the Internet said I should dunk them in tap water of all things, so it must be true!!!

Admins, can you lock this thread please, I've been given the answer to my question and I feel that this thread will only go downhill from here!


----------

